# ..kann als root keinen Ordner anlegen??



## dirkschwarz (14. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe folgendes Problem:
ich kann als root keinen Ordner anlegen? 


```
drwxr-xr-x 17 root root 4096 Jul  3 10:11 web1
root@v130207085411096:/var/www/clients/client1# cd web1
root@v130207085411096:/var/www/clients/client1/web1# mkdir btsync
mkdir: das Verzeichnis »btsync“ kann nicht angelegt werden: Keine Berechtigung
```
Hintergrund ist folgender:
Ich möchte btsync installieren und habe mir folgendes gedacht:

ich erstelle einen Ordner in ..../client1/web1/btsync
Rechte werden mit chmod auf web1:client1 gesetzt
btsync in entsprechenden Ordner kopieren
btsync von client1 als cron (jail) mit @reboot /btsync/btsync starten lassen

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## florian030 (14. Juli 2013)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/allgemein-11/3-0-5-1-chmod-problem-6646/


----------



## dirkschwarz (14. Juli 2013)

ok - Danke!

aber direkt die nächste Frage:

wo kopiere ich jetzt btsync hin?

/usr/bin
/var/www/clients....../web1/bin

Danke


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn Du ein jail angelegt hats,also jailed cronjob oder jailed ssh User dann wird automatisch ein Ordner bin im Web angelegt. D.h. Du könntest z.B. erst den jailed cronjob in ispconfig anlegen und dann nach einer Minute die Datei kopieren, wobei man binaries mittels jk_cp kopieren sollte, das sucht sich dann automatisch den richtigen Installationsordner innerhalb des webs analog zu dem Ort wo es in / liegt. jk_cp kopiert auch notwendige libs automatisch.

Beispiel wenn der volle Pfad zu btsync "/usr/bin/btsync" ist:

jk_cp -j /var/www/clients....../web1 /usr/bin/btsync


----------



## dirkschwarz (15. Juli 2013)

ok - prima & verstanden....

nun noch eine letzte Frage:

wie kann diese Datei vom User im jail gestartet werden?

hatte erst einmal an einen Cronjob mit @reboot gedacht...aber ich kann den Server ja nicht jedesmal neu starten wenn ich das Programm starten möchte.

Autostart wäre prima! Da gibt es bestimmt eine elegante Lösung...?

Danke!


----------



## Till (15. Juli 2013)

Om Jail entspricht das Verzeichnis /var/www/clients....../web1 dem verzeichnis /, wenn also das progremm in /var/www/clients....../web1/usr/bin/btsync liegt, dann kann der User es im Jail mit /usr/bin/btsync aufrufen.

Was macht denn das programm genau? Kannst Du es z.B. einmal pro Nacht per cron laufen lassen?


----------



## dirkschwarz (15. Juli 2013)

@Till

Programm ist eine sichere Alternative zur Cloud siehe:

BitTorrent Labs

einzige Problem ist, dass die PC`s immer an sein müssen....meine Idee ist einen Server im Internet (immer online) als permanente Zwischenstation zu nutzen...

klappt bisher super...nur die Zwischenstation fehlt noch...

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe muss ich dem jail user (Kunden) einen Shell-Zugriff (SSH Chroot Optionen) geben? Das Programm läuft im Hintergrund und synchronisiert Ordner - soll dauerhaft laufen und im Falle einen Neustarts automatisch gestartet werden..

Bin da als Linux-Neuling für jede Idee dankbar!


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2013)

Dann sollte es eigentlich ein @reboot cronjob tun, damit es automatisch gestartet wird. Wenn Du es manuall starten möchtest ohne reboot dann logge Dch auf der Shell ein und starte es z.B. in screen oder sende es mit "&> /dev/null" in den Hintergrund.


----------

